# Looking for a good gunsmith



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a good gunsmith around. I have a gun that my dad bought the year I was born. It is a hammerless doublebarrelin a .410 gauge. I had it down to Linton and the felllow put a new hammer and a firing pin in it. It wouldn't fire one barrel all the time and with the new parts in it still works the same . He told me it must be worn out and I find this hard to believe! Any help or advice would be appreciated.I am in Bismarck.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Give Randy Myers in Devils Lake a call...


----------

